# Motion Decoys



## drummy29 (Sep 18, 2012)

What do people think of the motorized Snow Goose decoys, whats been your experience with them, comparison's between the Snow bots, Clones, and the Lucky Ducks. The Clones looks more realistic to me, but again never used any of them, was hoping to get some info from other that have. Not sure how to post links, just copy and paste. 

Sno Bot
https://www.instagram.com/replicade...
Luck Duck
[MEDIA=youtube]PQ7oIxEty7k[/MEDIA]


----------



## decoyed (Oct 14, 2006)

The truth be told there just tools. Some days they'll work awesome and the next nothing. Snows are tough birds to fool. Rotory machine use to work awesome but now now it's hit or miss. If you buy one go with the clone it's built well.


----------

